# Nursing Home Ratings and Reviews by State and Location



## SeaBreeze (Jul 17, 2014)

Here's a site which provides some ratings and reviews of nursing homes by state and location.  May be a handy guide if you're ever needing to make decision for your spouse or loved one...http://nursinghomerating.org/


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 17, 2014)

Interesting SeaBreeze. I selected one at random to see what information is available.
It looks like a good place to start making comparisons.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 18, 2014)

Thanks for this link, I was surprised by the ratings of the homes in my county, I have bookmarked the site....good information.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 20, 2014)

Best nursing homes in the US 2014, another state by state search site...http://health.usnews.com/best-nursing-homes


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 18, 2016)

Nursing Home Compare has added some new updates to their website.  https://www.medicare.gov/nursinghomecompare/search.html




> Nursing Home Compare has detailed information about every Medicare and Medicaid-certified nursing home in the country.
> 
> *States *may collect and post additional information that isn't collected by the federal government.
> 
> Before you get started, you or your family might also consider *Alternatives to Nursing Homes*


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 8, 2016)

I see this thread was started a couple of years ago but the site apparently has been kept up to date. I checked on of the rehab facilities closest to me and it still has a 5 start rating. I've been checking out nursing homes off and on for a couple of years "in case". So this remains good, relevant information.  Thank you.


----------



## Brint (Dec 9, 2016)

NHC, National Healthcare Corporation is a quality care provider, I had a loved that was in 4 different nursing homes and the NHC unit was far and away the best.


----------

